# Soundstage Problem



## jbear33 (Jan 4, 2009)

Still have a few small issues with my surround sound. Cant quite get that 3D sound that I used to have. When glass would shatter in a movie, it would sound like it sprayed all across the room! Now its not locked in like it used to be. Any suggestions on what it might be? Is it a placement issue? I have everything measured down to the inch.:dontknow:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Double check your levels using an SPL meter if possible. Also make sure that you are using a proper surround mode taking advantage of 5.1 discrete channels, not a matrix solution using only the front 2 stereo channels. Verify with the Audio tests from the THX optimizer found on many DVD/Blu-rays.

Make sure that you've got your speakers in the right location: http://www.dolby.com/consumer/setup/speaker-setup-guide/index.html

Make sure you don't have blown tweeters in your surrounds.

Let us know how you do.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Did you change rooms? Can you sketch out the layout for us?

Some things to try:

- If your receiver has an auto calibration you might want to run that. If you did already, make sure that the room correction is engaged on the receiver.
- Make sure your surrounds are a little above ear level and at 90-100 degrees of your listening position. 
- Try to have the tweeters of the front three speakers at the same height and close to ear level when sitting.
- You might also want to consider placing room treatments on the first reflection points.
- If you have a hard floor try putting a thick throw rug down between you and the screen
- If there is a coffee table between you and the screen, try removing it or replacing it with a soft ottoman


----------



## jbear33 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have all of my front speakers in line with each other and nothing in front of them, all at ear level. Would crossover have anything to do with affecting the sound? Im using small speakers rated at about 120, and set to small. My reciever has a set x-over at 80. I tried using the Avia trick of using the phase test to get them in line,and it works a little. I have an open doorway to the left of my seat and an opening behind the seat leading to the kitchen.Another open doorway by my right speaker. My surrounds are 8 ft away and mains are 13 ft. away. Wish i had a closed room, but this is what i have to work with. Are my surrounds too close? Would I be able to reflect them to sound better? Please help


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm curious to what you changed. I would say your surrounds are actually pretty far away.:dontknow:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Have you set your levels using an spl meter, or any other means?


----------



## jbear33 (Jan 4, 2009)

I used an analog meter from Radio Shack set to 80 db, test tones from Avia disc.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The only thing I can say is to setup your speakers in position and volume level to accepted standards, and make sure your source material is 5.1 and being decoded as such.

Is it possible that, in your old setup, you were running your surrounds a little hot, and now that they are properly set, you're not getting as much of the surround effect as you were used to?


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

When you say rated at 120 do you mean Hz or Db?

If they're rated to 120Hz then you might want to set your crossover level higher.

I found that I had to increase the level on my surrounds a little to hear them better (to my liking).

Another question...Are your surrounds mono-pole or di/bi-bole?

If they are bi-pole then the openings in your room could be causing the loss of sound you were used to. The openings could be sucking out the reflections that make the rear of the room diffuse.


----------



## jbear33 (Jan 4, 2009)

I tried turning my surround speakers toward the side walls and it started to sound a lot more like i want it to. Think i might experiment with closing the openings behind me to see if it might make a difference. Ill try a thick curtain behind me first, then if it works Ill try negotiating with the wife to see what we can do to seal it up. Im using monopole speakers, BTW.


----------



## jbear33 (Jan 4, 2009)

It helped a little but i think maybe using bipole speakers might be better,or else finding a way to reflect the speakers im using now. I need a way to have the sound spread all across the back of the room somehow. thank you for your help!!


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Point the surround speakers up toward the ceiling. Letting the sound bounce off the ceiling might give you the effect you're listening for.


----------

